# Tattoos - How Much ??



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I won't bore you with the back story but I have to have a tattoo.

:huh:

I see a few wrists with ink here so.

I'm being told £50/hr and on asking how long it would take it's sort the how long is a piece of string sort of answer. The bloke is good but Big M's daughter has spend more than a grand and still has to keep going back to get it "finished"

Is that about the going rate and surely they should have a bit of an idea how long it would take ??


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

you don't have to spend anything like that



but it might be wise :thumbs_up:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

What's next a Harley ? A convertible ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i am up for a full body tattoo - as long as its liked on by kittens artytime:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

If you know the design you want and where on the body you want it and size then they should give you a fixed price .

Is this your first tattoo ??


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

And least painful location please

tramp stamp, forehead, @rse that sort of thing.

:biggrin:

Although the minor worry is that this is a joint enterprise with Big M and her daughters, I don't have a choice I've just been told I'd better turn up or else.

:huh:

:laugh: :laugh:



jsud2002 said:


> If you know the design you want and where on the body you want it and size then they should give you a fixed price .
> 
> Is this your first tattoo ??


 Yes


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Dont worry Bond it feels like a thousand little kisses from a unicorn ha ha

The only advice I would give is make sure you look after the tattoo once finished cream it at least twice a day and keep it clean . Good luck fella they can be quite addictive :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jsud2002 said:


> Dont worry Bond it feels like a thousand little kisses from a unicorn ha ha
> 
> The only advice I would give is make sure you look after the tattoo once finished cream it at least twice a day and keep it clean . Good luck fella they can be quite addictive :laugh:


 To be honest it's not my thing



I will have an ask to see if I can get a fixed price though as it's a fairly straightforward design that they want.

The bloke is local but through work there is a boy in Redcar that is supposed to be good ??? I'll try and find out who he is.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I won't bore you with the back story but I have to have a tattoo.
> 
> :huh:
> 
> ...


 I believe piercings are cheaper. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> I believe piercings are cheaper. :biggrin:


 Possibly

Big M is quite handy with a claw hammer and a bag of nails.

:laugh: :laugh:

My daughter came home one day with a thing like a tv ariel sticking out of her nose, then a 2" bolt through the back of her neck and another big bolt between her her boobs.

And then there were amongst others the 9mm pistols tattoo. I didn't even want to know about the rest.

:huh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Possibly
> 
> Big M is quite handy with a claw hammer and a bag of nails.
> 
> ...


 :laugh:

You have now confirmed my suspicions.......you are a 'member' of the Bilderberg Group!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I always use Hudsons in a tattooist in Boro but there are lots off tattooists all over now . Just do research on them look at work they have done etc . Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

@BondandBigM my mate John owns the tatt shop in York Road and he's one of the best in this neck of the woods. He's pricey and busy but bloody good. Each one is a bespoke design and I don't believe he's ever done the same one twice. Check him out on Facebook... Spy Monkey Studios

I'm sure he'll sort you out at a decent price if you tell him I sent you down :thumbsup: He also does tatt removal if you want that Mickey Mouse on your @rse sorting out at the same time mate? artytime:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It will be times four as we are all getting the same. I need to find out where her daughter goes, it's in town but I don't think it's York Road.

I'm not even sure when I agreed to it but apparently I did, they could tell me anything though so who knows.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Raffleticket (Dec 20, 2016)

£50 is reasonable by today's rates. £60ph seems to be quite common and well known artists can charge well over three figures.

There's quite a lot of cost involved in inks, needles, sterilisation and cleaning etc... Not to mention it takes a good number of years to qualify 

I always put the point forward that they're permanent - so you want it done properly  If you think tattoos are expensive, you should look at the laser treatment to remove them haha :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We've got decent plasma cutting torch at work that would soon get rid of it if it doesn't work out.

:laugh: :laugh:

I appreciate that as in all things you get what you pay for. Never having had any dealings with tattoos I just wondered if it was a fair going rate.


----------



## Raffleticket (Dec 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> We've got decent plasma cutting torch at work that would soon get rid of it if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I appreciate that as in all things you get what you pay for. Never having had any dealings with tattoos I just wondered if it was a fair going rate.


The rate certainly reasonable! I have one tattoo myself, but a number of my friends are heavily tattooed. I would personally focus on their port folio of previous work  that's always the best indicator of quality!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

£50 an hour is a decent/good price I think.....They should be able to tell you how many hours a particular tattoo should take to do.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear Bond, Although I am not tattooed in any way, apart from a permanent blue dot that was tattooed as a target for radiotherapy, I have grown to like tattoos with certain reservations. Firstly, I do not like tattooing that is so extensive and dark that it just looks "dirty," and secondly, I insist on high quality art work, preferably in monochrome although some colour can be good. So, if you are up for a smallish tattoo finely drawn by a tattooist who is also a good draughtsman and artist, then I say good on you. Just make sure you take care of it in the immediate post-tattoo stage - we don't want you disappearing with blood poisoning or sepsis.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Why not a dead simple mono-colour tat on the shoulder? Done and over with in an hour and none of this never-ending touchup and finishing nonsense.

Later,
William


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice new picture :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I had to re-visit this

No specs but the likeness is uncanny



















Sorry only joking @BondandBigM lovely avatar, I thinks its just the beard, bold head and grin that made me think of Alex


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> We've got decent plasma cutting torch at work that would soon get rid of it if it doesn't work out.


 Well if you do change your mind you had better get some pretty big skin bolts put in like your daughter as the plasma will need a good earth :laugh:

Unless you are prepared to go slow using just the pilot arc of course. :swoon:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't go to this bloke, Bond...he doesn't look very good...... :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Why not a dead simple mono-colour tat on the shoulder? Done and over with in an hour and none of this never-ending touchup and finishing nonsense.
> 
> Later,
> William


 In an ideal world I probably wouldn't have any but it's something already decided, as I said we are all supposed to have the same one and having it on my shoulder wouldn't work.





Nigelp said:


> I had to re-visit this
> 
> No specs but the likeness is uncanny
> 
> ...


 Not sure how you made that mistake.

I'm not anywhere near as chubby

:huh:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

You're a braver man than me Mr Bond, appreciate some of the artwork but after watching some of the kids at work hobbling about for a month or wincing if they brush against something no way. Good luck.

Kev


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Go for it Bond. I had 2 done 40+ years ago at age 16 when pissed out my mind in Singapore. Two anchors with banners which I had to get removed a few years later due to what was written on the banners. :swoon:

But have decided to get another for New Year as I'm getting more rebellious or desperate as I've got older. :baby: Getting designed as we speak by a Japanese calligrapher so no dodgy translations. Hopefully.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Fifty squids an hour is very reasonable (my boy charges a ton, but he works near London).


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> In an ideal world I probably wouldn't have any but it's something already decided, as I said we are all supposed to have the same one and having it on my shoulder wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me neither it just one of those unexplained brain storms where a connection is made that seems weird :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok no more mickey take double 00. Apologies. Is the Tattoo


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Ok no more mickey take double 00. Apologies. Is the Tattoo


 No

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

£50 is a reasonable rate. I've spent hours in the tatto shop getting half sleeves on both arms (all individual tattoos joined together so takes longer). It doesn't hurt that much but as has been said make sure you look after it for the first few weeks. Just Google it and there's load of advice, even better ask the tattoo artist and he/she will be able to give plenty of tips.

Also had laser removal done so I could get old tattoos covered up, can't beat the smell of burning skin :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Why don't you just draw one on with some coloured Sharpies.....at least you can wash it off when they've all forgotten about it! :yes:

Oh...and remember, we all want to see this when/if it's done..... :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's still on, just waiting for final confirmation which hopefully will arrive this week.

It looks like we'll just take a chance and use her daughters bloke. I'll try and stick up a couple of pics of what she has had done already.

Unfortunately felt pens won't cut it.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> It's still on, just waiting for final confirmation which hopefully will arrive this week.
> 
> It looks like we'll just take a chance and use her daughters bloke. I'll try and stick up a couple of pics of what she has had done already.
> 
> ...


 Good afternoon Bond, are you open to suggestions?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Good afternoon Bond, are you open to suggestions?


 Under normal circumstances yes but in this case no.

For once I just have to do what I'm told and Big M's daughter is not to be messed with.

I'd lose.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Under normal circumstances yes but in this case no.
> 
> For once I just have to do what I'm told and Big M's daughter is not to be messed with.
> 
> ...


 Couldn't tempt you with this then. artytime:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's a bit of what she has had done. Now it's not for me but they don't look badly done.




























And no I dont know why the pocket watch don't have hands maybe they are getting done later

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

As you say, not my preferred design but the quality of execution looks excellent.

As for the pocket watch, she'll never be early or late .......more to the point, never on time! :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I like Big M's new blonde hairdo...very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like those :thumbsup: I'm booked in again next week for further work....cant wait :yes:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jsud2002 said:


> cream it at least twice a day and keep it clean .


 Well he is used to that........ :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A lad at work who is already pretty much tattooed from head to foot turned up this week with a baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire done so it looks like its been mashed into the side of his head.

:huh:

He's been wearing a hat.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

My son had a half sleeve tattoo done about five years ago it cost £1000 it still looks good.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> A lad at work who is already pretty much tattooed from head to foot turned up this week with a baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire done so it looks like its been mashed into the side of his head.
> 
> :huh:
> 
> ...


 Classy lad!

When you booked in @BondandBigM ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

relaxer7 said:


> Classy lad!
> 
> When you booked in @BondandBigM ?


 Not sure yet, apparently the boy is busy. It's somewhere along Raby Rd.



Although to be fair going on Big M's daughters work it looks like he isn't too bad.

It's a simple design with no writing so hopefully not much to go wrong

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's not this is it, Bond...? :laugh:










I quite like this one...would suit me!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Like all things you get what you pay for. I might up the game a bit and get a GMT

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> you don't have to spend anything like that
> 
> 
> 
> but it might be wise :thumbs_up:


 I;m pretty sure that's a fake wrist there, I mean to say, there's no hairs above the watch, only below! and those freckles look frankenized to me. Come to think of it, is that a real ROLEX even?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Like all things you get what you pay for. I might up the game a bit and get a GMT
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 You could probably buy a real one for what he charged for that..................?


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Bond, any update? I've been in again for a few hours and next session booked for 16th Feb :thumbsup:


----------

